# Car INsurance for ex Brit



## mephistocles (7 mo ago)

I have taken my car through Zoll and with 15 years no claims in the UK plus no points have tried to get it insured here - there are some expat car insurance companies that want double what the german companies want - simple question are there any companies that will recognise my no claims bonus status and if so - what does it correlate to in the german system? Eg SF what?

Many thanks

J


----------

